# Just finished my first lesson with A.C. Rainey



## Josh Oakley (Mar 20, 2012)

This is exactly what I was looking for! He covers both the philosophy and science of Kenpo. I was introduced to my first kick set, stances, blocks, and more information on the handsword than I've ever had before! Also was introduced to Delayed Sword, Deflecting Hammer, and Sword of Destruction. Next class is on thursday.

It was a lot of information, even for a two hour class, but it was a great class. I can't wait to delve more deeply into the art.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats thats cool


----------



## Blindside (Mar 20, 2012)

I have always heard great things about Mr. Rainey, where is he teaching now?


----------



## Josh Oakley (Mar 20, 2012)

In the Auburn and  Kent, WA areas right now. He is a TERRIFIC instructor!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian King (Mar 20, 2012)

Always great to find a home. Congrats Josh.

Warmest Regards
Brian


----------



## Josh Oakley (Mar 20, 2012)

Brian King said:


> Always great to find a home. Congrats Josh.
> 
> Warmest Regards
> Brian



Thank you! Just so you know, it MIGHT mean I don't join you tomorrow in Milton. I received a lot of information that needs to be unpacked and practiced. So tomorrow I might be a little wiped out, mentally and physically. Keep me on the mailing list though. You haven't heard the last of me.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Mar 22, 2012)

Josh Oakley said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for! He covers both the philosophy and science of Kenpo. I was introduced to my first kick set, stances, blocks, and more information on the handsword than I've ever had before! Also was introduced to Delayed Sword, Deflecting Hammer, and Sword of Destruction. Next class is on thursday.
> 
> It was a lot of information, even for a two hour class, but it was a great class. I can't wait to delve more deeply into the art.


Are you sure if he's any good?


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 22, 2012)

yeah, you sound hesitant...lol


----------



## Doc (Mar 22, 2012)

Josh Oakley said:


> In the Auburn and  Kent, WA areas right now. He is a TERRIFIC instructor!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Tell him "Sifu" is looking forward to seeing him in a couple months.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Mar 23, 2012)

Doc said:


> Are you sure if he's any good?



Well he is the best instructor I have ever had, that is certain.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh Oakley (Mar 23, 2012)

Doc said:


> Tell him "Sifu" is looking forward to seeing him in a couple months.




Will do.


Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Mar 23, 2012)

Josh Oakley said:


> Well he is the best instructor I have ever had, that is certain.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats on finding a good instructor!


----------



## Lightning Ram (Apr 1, 2012)

Josh, is Mr. Rainey teaching at dojo and is there a set time for classes or are you doing private lessons. I'm interested in the times and where.

Thanks, 

Clay


----------



## Josh Oakley (Apr 2, 2012)

Lightning Ram said:


> Josh, is Mr. Rainey teaching at dojo and is there a set time for classes or are you doing private lessons. I'm interested in the times and where.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Clay



Currently, its private lessons, but the dojo is in the near future. PM me and I can get you in contact with him for more info.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightning Ram (Apr 5, 2012)

Josh I sent you a PM.


----------



## Milt G. (May 27, 2012)

Doc said:


> Are you sure if he's any good?


If A.C. Rainey is any good???  Now what kind of question is that?


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 27, 2012)

A tongue-in-cheek question   :wink2:


----------



## Milt G. (May 29, 2012)

Josh Oakley said:


> A tongue-in-cheek question :wink2:


So true...
As with Kenpo in general, there is as much in between the lines as on the lines.  

You can't go wrong with Mr. Rainey.  I have had a couple of opportunities to work with him.  First class Kenpo all the way.  I always look forward to the next opportunity to work with him, or his people.

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jul 7, 2012)

Total agreement

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cowboy (Jul 23, 2012)

Josh Oakley said:


> In the Auburn and  Kent, WA areas right now. He is a TERRIFIC instructor!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk



Can you PM me with his information too? I live in Milton.

Thanks
Cowboy


----------

